# Need big trailer for 18.2 hh



## JustLopeIt (Jul 31, 2011)

Im looking for a huge trailer that could easily haul a 18.2 hh percheron horse to a horse rescue. I am not looking for an expensive trailer. just a one or two horse trailer big enough. it doesn't matter about the details, i dont care for a saddle rack or anything... do you know who sells these type of trailers?


----------

